# Neuer Fernseher muss her!



## Knabe (27. August 2012)

Hallo PCGames Freunde, habe mich lang nicht mehr gemeldet, aber nun ist es mal wieder an der Zeit.
Habe mich entschlossen meinen alten Röhrenfernseher zu entsorgen und aufgrund positiver finanzieller Situation (Semesterferien bei der Müllabfuhr verbracht  ) mir endlich was "ordentliches" zu leisten. Eventuell gehört der Thread in eine anderes Thema, dort gings aber nur um PC's, daher wollt ichs erstmal hier versuchen.

Also: Mein Plan ist allgemein der, dass ich seit ich in Wiesbaden wohne, lediglich den alten Röhrenfernseher vom Sperrmüll bei mir betreibe. Mein Zimmer ist nicht das größte, ca 5x4m. Ich habe erst lange zwischen 40 Zoll und 37 Zoll geschwankt, denke aber der 37er könnte evtl besser sein, da ich ab und an Gäste habe und der "nächste" Platz vor dem Fernseher direkt nur knapp 1 - 1,50m beträgt. Bei 40 Zoll könnte man dann ja Augenkrebs bekommen. Ich werd mir dazu ne PlayStation3 besorgen, damit ich endlich zuhause Fifa daddeln kann, auch für BlueRays.
Der Fernseher sollte natürlich fullHD haben, DVB-T Empfänger oder eingebauter Receiver ist eher unwichtig. Hab bereits nen Sky-Receiver mit Festplatte, das passt so. 3D bin ich kein Fan von, also muss absolut nicht sein. WLAN - ready wäre ganz cool, kann man ja jetzt schon gebrauchen, Netzwerk über Kabel wäre eher problematisch, weil ich kaum zum Router komme ohne die Wohnung komplett umzubauen. 
Hab mir natürlich selbst Gedanken gemacht und diesen hier bei Saturn für 499€ entdeckt, den gibts bei Amazon halt etwas günstiger. Zu expert gehe ich ungern, die sind ja immern Stückchen teurer. Könnt ja mal reinschauen, bin mir nicht ganz sicher, auch wegen den wenigen Rezensionen. Gibts was, was ich unbedingt beachten müsste? 150Hz müssten auch für Fussballspiele etc. ausreichen, ohne das es zu Wacklern kommt oder? 
Bin auf dem ganzen Gebiet leider eher recht uninformiert.. Die vorher rausgegebene Preisspanne ging bis 600€, wobei günstiger natürlich besser ist.. 

Panasonic TX-L37E5E 93 cm (37 Zoll) LCD-Fernseher, Energieeffizienzklasse A+ (Full-HD, 150Hz, DVB-T/-C) schwarz: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video

Beste Grüße

Knabe


----------



## Lukecheater (27. August 2012)

Knabe schrieb:


> Hallo PCGames Freunde, habe mich lang nicht mehr gemeldet, aber nun ist es mal wieder an der Zeit.
> Habe mich entschlossen meinen alten Röhrenfernseher zu entsorgen und aufgrund positiver finanzieller Situation (Semesterferien bei der Müllabfuhr verbracht  ) mir endlich was "ordentliches" zu leisten. Eventuell gehört der Thread in eine anderes Thema, dort gings aber nur um PC's, daher wollt ichs erstmal hier versuchen.
> 
> Also: Mein Plan ist allgemein der, dass ich seit ich in Wiesbaden wohne, lediglich den alten Röhrenfernseher vom Sperrmüll bei mir betreibe. Mein Zimmer ist nicht das größte, ca 5x4m. Ich habe erst lange zwischen 40 Zoll und 37 Zoll geschwankt, denke aber der 37er könnte evtl besser sein, da ich ab und an Gäste habe und der "nächste" Platz vor dem Fernseher direkt nur knapp 1 - 1,50m beträgt. Bei 40 Zoll könnte man dann ja Augenkrebs bekommen. Ich werd mir dazu ne PlayStation3 besorgen, damit ich endlich zuhause Fifa daddeln kann, auch für BlueRays.
> ...


 
Also das wichtigste bei einem Fernseher ist natürlich das Bild und dieses kannst auch nur du allein bewerten. Wenn DU es gut findest dann ist er auch gut und vor allem musst du ein bisschen die Bileinstellungen ausprobieren, da die Präsentationsgeräte in den Discountern à la Saturn gerne mal schlecht eingestellt sind. 
Wenn das Bild stimmt, erst dann würde ich nach den Extras schauen nicht andersrum. 
Das mit den Hz kann man pauschal nicht genau sagen, das musst du auch einfach mal testen, wobei ich schon sagen würde dass das reicht. Die Hersteller haben da halt alle ihre eigene Technik um das unruhige LCD-Bild ruckelfrei zu bekommen. Da hat dann der eine Hersteller 600Hz und nennt es Motionflow und der andere hat 200Hz und nennt es anders...


----------



## phily (27. August 2012)

bin selber eher unwissend, was das thema anbelangt, aber eines habe ich gelernt: man darf sich nicht von all den tollen technischen spezifikationen beeindrucken lassen...also mein fernseher ist ein 42er von lg, full hd, kein led irgendwas, keine super hohe Hz-zahl... . 

hab ihn mir vor bestimmt 1 1/2 jahren für 538 euro besorgt und ich find das bild super, sowohl was bluerays angeht, als auch normales tv oder dvds. mehr muss man meiner meinung nach nicht ausgeben... wenn du dir jetzt ein neueres modell besorgst (mit 10.000 Hz , led, dies und jenes) wird es wahrscheinlich teurer, aber ich bezweifel, dass du dadurch mehr vergnügen hast)

für mich war full hd entscheidend, ne gute bewertung was das bild angeht (aus einer der bekannteren fachzeitschriften) und der preis und die anschlüsse...feddich


----------



## Herbboy (27. August 2012)

Ja, das mit den techn. Angaben ist nur ein sehr vager Anhaltspunkt, da ein LCD mit 50Hz auch mal ein besseres Bild als einer mit 600Hz haben kann....

Und 1,5m Abstand wäre auch für 40Hz absolut okay, wenn es "nur" mal für nen Gast ist. Bei nem Kumpel sitz ich zB nicht mal 1m vor dem LCD, wenn wie CoD zu Viert spielen, da 2 der Pads nur per Kabel funktionieren. Wenn man IMMER nur 1,5m wegsitzt, sind 40 Zoll vlt was groß, wobei 37 Zoll jetzt auch nicht viel kleiner ist.

Ich würde aber - wenn möglich - trotzdem schauen, dass der Fernseher auch DVB-C und DVB-S kann, denn falls Du das doch mal nutzen willst oder auch mal den LCD weiterverkaufen willst, ist das ein Vorteil.


----------



## Knabe (27. August 2012)

Alles Klar, Dankeschön schonmal an der Stelle. Ist natürlich einfacher sich das Ding online zu bestellen und dann auf gut Glück hoffen, dass das Bild gut ist. Wobei die Rezensionen durchweg positiv sind, auch wenn man mal bei anderen Anbietern wie "Otto.de" oder eben "Saturn" schaut.. werd noch ein bisschen rumsuchen, aber im allgemeinen ist der Preis für diese Art von Fernseher in der aktuellen Zeit doch absolut in Ordnung, oder?


----------



## Herbboy (27. August 2012)

Also, so um die 600€ kriegst Du sicher gute Getäte in 37-40 Zoll. ich hab nen 40er von Samsung für 550€ inkl Lieferung seit Mai letzten Jahres - und ich bin sehr zufrieden. Ein teurer könnte evlt. dann ein noch besseres Bild haben, aber ich hab mir einfach mal ne Stunde Zeit genommen und die Bildoptionen angepasst und dann beim Schauen ab und ab nachkorrigiert, und nun hab ich "mein" Bild gefunden. 

Es kann natürlich passieren, dass man ein besonders mieses Modell erwischt - da halt mal Kundenmeinungen anschauen. Und bei Saturn&co ruhig den Onlinepreis nennen, die gehen da mittlerweile idR mit dem Preis mit. Aufpassen muss man aber bei den Ausstellungs-Geräten: mein Modell zB sah da echt beschissen aus vom Bild her, ich hätte nie im Leben genommen, wenn ich nicht so viel gutes vorher drüber gelesen hätte - der war bei Saturn halt offenbar besonders schlecht eingestellt, da sah das Digitalbild aus wie ein schlechtes analoges Bild... 

Und auch beim gleichen Modell: ich musste meinen ersten zurückgehen lassen, da der deutliche hellere "Höfe" im Bild hatte - der neu gelieferte war dann einwandfrei, nur wenn man genau hinsieht ist es ganz in der Ecke echts nen Tick heller, also bei Schwarzbild eher "tief-dunkelgrau" - das ist bei der normalen LCD-Bauweise, die meiner hat (LED war damals noch zu teuer), aber oft so und fällt auch nicht auf.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. August 2012)

Bin auch erst seit zwei Monaten Besitzer eines LED-TVs, und ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Hz-Zahlen allein nicht helfen, um gute von schlechte Fernsehern zu trennen. Der Bildeindruck vor Ort zählt, evtl. helfen noch Tests von TV-Technik-Spezialisten aus dem Netz, so kann man sich bei allgemein Top bewerteten Geräten gut orientieren. Auch das Medium, das aktuell gezeigt wird, spielt eine große Rolle.
Wenn man seinen Fernseher mit professionellen Testbildern (sind kostenlos runterzuladen) richtig eingestellt hat und vielleicht noch nach persönlichen Vorlieben noch noch wenig anpasst, kann man dann von einer originalgetreuen Wiedergabe von Farben, Kontrasten und Schwarz/Weiss-Werten ausgehen.
ABER: Selbst dann kann es mal vorkommen, dass manche hochsaklierte DVDs oder Blu-rays nicht immer "schön" oder "natürlich" aussehen. Das liegt dann aber nicht an dem Fernseher, sondern an Verfremdungstechniken, die in Filmen eingesetzt werden.
Beispiel "300". Das Bild hat extreme steile Kontrastwerte, wirkt relativ dunkel und hat ein sehr auffälliges Grieseln. Ist aber alles so gewollt. Und andere DVDs/Blu-ray sind einfach nur schlecht umgesetzt, da kann der Schwarzwert eher grau aussehen, die Farben einen harten Rotstich aufweisen oder sonstwas...

Extrem hohe Hz-Zahlen, so habe ich es von andereren Flat-TV-Besitzern erfahren, machen nur bei 3D richtig Sinn, weil zum einem das Bild im 3D Betrieb bei niedrigeren Hz-Werten gerne mal unruhig wirkt, zum anderen sollen Hz-schwache Geräte Probleme damit haben, Farben und Helligkeit im 3D-Modus korrekt wieder zu geben.
Das Fazit daraus: für reinen 2D-Betrieb machen maximal 200 Hz Sinn, bei 3D sollte man bei Möglichkeit nicht unter 400 Hz gehen.

@ Herb
Denke du meinst das Clouding, also diese leichten Helligkeitsflecken, die bevorzugt in den Ecken von LED-TVs erscheinen können. Sowas sehe ich bei mir auch, wenn auch nur sehr schwer und nur bei völliger Schwärze. Doch sonst trübt es den Sehgenuß kaum, solange es nicht zu stark auftritt.


----------



## Herbboy (28. August 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> @ Herb
> Denke du meinst das Clouding, also diese leichten Helligkeitsflecken, die bevorzugt in den Ecken von LED-TVs erscheinen können. Sowas sehe ich bei mir auch, wenn auch nur sehr schwer und nur bei völliger Schwärze. Doch sonst trübt es den Sehgenuß kaum, solange es nicht zu stark auftritt.


 Jo, bei den "alten" LCDs kanne s halt - WENN es auftritt - sehr extrem werden, so richtige große Wolken.


----------



## Knabe (2. September 2012)

Männer, habe noch ein kurzes dringendes Anliegen:

Was meint ihr zu dem Saturn Angebot hier? 

TOSHIBA 40LV933G LCD / LED-TVs kaufen bei Saturn

Bei Amazon Kundenrezensionen wird einmal die niedrige Frequenz von 50Hz kritisiert, wobei andere dann behaupten, die Fehler hätten nicht daran gelegen.. Mir fehlt auch die Ahnung dazu, deshalb frag ich nochmal hier. Das Angebot gilt halt nur heute, und 299€ ist schon ne Hausnummer wie ich finde. Sollte ich das vielleicht einfach riskieren und im Notfall geb ich das Ding einfach zurück?

Besten Gruß


----------



## Herbboy (2. September 2012)

Ja klar, zurückgeben kannst Du ja bei Saturn seit ner Weile. Lass dann am besten alles dran, was geht, zB ne Schutzfolie am Standfuß oder so was. Es kann aber gut sein, dass Du den Unterschied zu einem für 500-600€ deutlich merkst, aber vt. isser Dir "gut genug"


----------



## Spassbremse (2. September 2012)

Knabe schrieb:


> Männer, habe noch ein kurzes dringendes Anliegen:
> 
> Was meint ihr zu dem Saturn Angebot hier?
> 
> ...



Ganz ehrlich? Ich habe mir Anfang des Jahres einen neuen TV geholt und habe mich entsprechend vorab informiert. Die Toshiba Geräte fand ich von der Bildqualität fast durch die Bank weg schrecklich, das sind imho Samsung und Philips um Längen besser.

Ich habe mich übrigens für einen 42" Philips (7606) entschieden und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Knabe (2. September 2012)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Ich habe mir Anfang des Jahres einen neuen TV geholt und habe mich entsprechend vorab informiert. Die Toshiba Geräte fand ich von der Bildqualität fast durch die Bank weg schrecklich, das sind imho Samsung und Philips um Längen besser.
> 
> Ich habe mich übrigens für einen 42" Philips (7606) entschieden und bin sehr zufrieden.


 

Angebot gilt nur heute und viele Leute scheinen zufrieden zu sein, normal habe ich keine Lust das Ding dann zurückzubringen, aber bei Angeboten die nur heute gelten ists schwer, sich vor Ort ein Bild zu machen. Vielleicht ist ja genau das der Haken an der Sache..

edit:

Der Philips sieht natürlich super aus, aber das sprengt doch die Preisvorstellungen eines Studenten


----------



## Spassbremse (2. September 2012)

Knabe schrieb:


> Angebot gilt nur heute und viele Leute scheinen zufrieden zu sein, normal habe ich keine Lust das Ding dann zurückzubringen, aber bei Angeboten die nur heute gelten ists schwer, sich vor Ort ein Bild zu machen. Vielleicht ist ja genau das der Haken an der Sache..



Meine persönliche Erfahrung mit MM & Starun ist genau diese...relativ schwache Geräte (vulgo: "Ladenhüter") zu Sonderpreisen zu verkloppen... 

Edit: Bleib lieber bei Deinem ursprünglichen Plan, bis ca. 600 € zu investieren, da bekommst Du eigentlich schon was sehr Anständiges für.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. September 2012)

50 Hz sind arg wenig. Hab im Saturn-Markt mal 50 Hz mit 100Hz verglichen, und da kann ich nur sagen: Finger weg.
Das Bild stottert stark, schnelle Bewegungen wirklich sehr hakelig.

Mir persönlich war es wichtig, dass das Bild das gewohnte Kino-Sehgefühl wiedergibt, das heisst das Bild soll ruhig, aber auch nicht ZU flüssig sein, sprich nicht gleich diesen "Soap Opera"-Effekt haben, wo man das Gefühl hat, dass mit Kameras gefilmt wurde die weit mehr als 24 oder 25 Bilder so Sekunde wiedergeben.
Das gute an TVs mit hohen Hz-Zahlen ist der (das habe ich erst durch meinen Fernseher herausgefunden), dass du die "flüssige" Darstellung des Bilds stufenweise einstellen kannst. Ich habe meinen Sony beispielsweise so eingestellt, dass er mit 100 Hz arbeitet. Die Bewegungen sind so wie man es vom alten Röhrenfernseher kennt, inkl. der leichten Unschärfe z.b. hecktischen Bewegungen, weil das für mein Empfinden genau so sein muss wie es das menschliche Auge auch selbst wahrnimmt (wie wenn man seine Hand direkt vor den Augen schnell hin und her bewegt).


----------



## Spassbremse (2. September 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> 50 Hz sind arg wenig. Hab im Saturn-Markt mal 50 Hz mit 100Hz verglichen, und da kann ich nur sagen: Finger weg.
> Das Bild stottert stark, schnelle Bewegungen wirklich sehr hakelig.
> 
> M



Mein Fernseher hat 400 Hz, und nach der Europameisterschaft würd' ich dieses Feature nicht mehr missen wollen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. September 2012)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Mein Fernseher hat 400 Hz, und nach der Europameisterschaft würd' ich dieses Feature nicht mehr missen wollen.


 200 reichen auch dicke. Gucke sehr selten Sport, inbesondere Fussball, außer natürlich EM und WM sind schon ein Muss (mein LED kam erst ins Haus, als die EM vorbei war), aber bei der Olympia waren meine 200 Hz auch mehr als zufriedenstellend.

Mehr muss ich nicht haben. Aber wer damit Freude hat, dem gönne ich diese auch.


----------



## Spassbremse (2. September 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> 200 reichen auch dicke. Gucke sehr selten Sport, inbesondere Fussball, außer natürlich EM und WM sind schon ein Muss (mein LED kam erst ins Haus, als die EM vorbei war), aber bei der Olympia waren meine 200 Hz auch mehr als zufriedenstellend.
> 
> Mehr muss ich nicht haben. Aber wer damit Freude hat, dem gönne ich diese auch.



Die 400Hz waren erstmal kein primäres Kaufkriterium, den Ausschlag für Philips hat bei mir letztlich...Ambilight!...bewirkt. Kein Witz.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. September 2012)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Die 400Hz waren erstmal kein primäres Kaufkriterium, den Ausschlag für Philips hat bei mir letztlich...Ambilight!...bewirkt. Kein Witz.


 Sowas bietet Sony nicht, aber ganz ehrlich, hätte ich auch nicht zwingend gebraucht, Dafür sind die Online-Features sehr reichhaltig, auf die Mediatheken von Das Erste, ZDF und Co. kann man schnell und jederzeit zugreifen. Und überhaupt die Möglichkeit mit Youtube alles Mögliche ansehen zu können kommt mir sehr entgegen. Abends möchte unser Junge immer gerne ein Paar Folgen "Der kleine Maulwurf" (den aus der "Sendung mit der Maus") sehen, ehe er zu Bett geht. So muss man nicht extra die Original-DVDs kaufen. Spart Geld und Platz im DVD-Schrank.


----------



## Spassbremse (2. September 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Sowas bietet Sony nicht, aber ganz ehrlich, hätte ich auch nicht zwingend gebraucht, Dafür sind die Online-Features sehr reichhaltig, auf die Mediatheken von Das Erste, ZDF und Co. kann man schnell und jederzeit zugreifen. Und überhaupt die Möglichkeit mit Youtube alles Mögliche ansehen zu können kommt mir sehr entgegen. Abends möchte unser Junge immer gerne ein Paar Folgen "Der kleine Maulwurf" (den aus der "Sendung mit der Maus") sehen, ehe er zu Bett geht. So muss man nicht extra die Original-DVDs kaufen. Spart Geld und Platz im DVD-Schrank.



Ja, die Onlinefeatures moderner "SmartTVs" sind schon ganz praktisch...ich schaue mir z.B. mittlerweile neue Gametrailer nur noch auf meinem TV an...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. September 2012)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ja, die Onlinefeatures moderner "SmartTVs" sind schon ganz praktisch...ich schaue mir z.B. mittlerweile neue Gametrailer nur noch auf meinem TV an...


Nicht nur neue, auch alte.
"Dead Space"-Trailer in Groß sind schon... naja, leider geil.


----------



## karin29 (14. Januar 2013)

Hi

Ist es dann ein Toshiba geworden? Würde mich grundsätzlich auch reizen, liegt Qualitativ und Preislich ja offensichtlich im Mittelfeld und allzu viel möchte ich auch nicht ausgeben, zumal ich mit einem Mittelklassegerät auch absolut zufrieden wäre. Hier werden die  Fernseher wie erwähnt als gutes Mittelfeld bewertet: http://ledfernseher.org/marken/toshiba/ . 

lg


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2013)

Der Thread ist ja schon ein paar Monate alt - vlt eröffne lieber einen neuen mit Deinen Wünschen (Größe, Preis, Features...)


----------

